
GitHub – ubuntu/ubuntu-make: Ubuntu Make - Immortalin
https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
======
Immortalin
Edit: Use this link instead: [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-
make](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make)

------
mkj
This looks pretty useful, updated devtools on a stable LTS release.

